# Puppy Weight



## Mrs_Mac (Mar 2, 2011)

Hello everyone, 

We took little Fez home on the 3rd June. He will be 10 weeks old on Thursday, does anyone know where I can find a guideline for how much he should weigh, week by week?

He's a little on the small side as he had a tummy bug about 3 weeks ago, so didn't eat very much. He was weighed on the 4th June (8 weeks, 2 days) and was 4.6kg, we weighed him again today and he's now 6.2kg. So definitely making progress - I would just really like something to refer to. Can anyone help?

Thanks!


----------



## Macaroni (Jan 19, 2011)

I'm a nerd and have kept track of Mac's weight. NOthing scientific, but hope it helps.

Age Date Measured Weight
7 weeks 28-Jan 9.6 lbs
11 weeks 23-Feb 15.2 lbs
13.5 weeks 14-Mar 22.5 lbs
17 weeks 6-Apr 29.5 lbs
19.5 weeks 23-Apr 34.9 lbs
24 weeks 24-May 39.5 lbs
25 weeks 30-May 42.9 lbs
26 weeks 7-Jun 45.1 lbs


----------



## Mrs_Mac (Mar 2, 2011)

That's really helpful, Macaroni! Thank you.

I always think of him as being really small, as some of his brothers and sisters are so big. The largest pup was 16.5 lbs at 8 weeks!!


----------



## Linescreamer (Sep 28, 2010)

There is a graph of another pup on this site. If you look I'm sure you can find it.


----------

